# Anyone have a fire pan for kayak self support?



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Contact BJL
That's his screen name
He has exactly what you are looking for


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Sorry 
JBL



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Ka-Pow (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------

